# Composite Plows? yes or no?



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Im in Maryland, and am considering buying another plow. Whats your thoughts on these newer light weight composite plows?

We dont get a lot of snow here during the winter, probably a half a dozen storms with a few inches or so. Occasionaly a larger storm with maybe 10 or 12 inches but thats about it. Regardless, I plow between 3-5 inches anyway, so I was thinking a composite plow might be fine.

Your thoughts?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

If you look at the poly plows, they actually wieght more than a steel blade. The reason is because they have extra bracing in the back. I believe the plows that Sno-Way make are lighter but am not positive. One thing to remember about poly type blades is if you crack it, you can't weld it like you can with steel.

William


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think the main benefit to "Poly Plows" is low maintenance on the surface of the mold board, no repainting or rust. I have seen"snow ways" with holes poked into the mold board and cracks. You don't save on weight just maintenance it seems. Steel can be welded and bent/hammered/patches welded in place, plastic is another story.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

One of the main advantages to the poly plow is the snow won't stick to it as easily as the steel ones. So you are not carrying the extra weight from the snow. When windrowing the snow will also come off the blade faster allowing it to go further sideways.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

cet said:


> One of the main advantages to the poly plow is the snow won't stick to it as easily as the steel ones. So you are not carrying the extra weight from the snow. When windrowing the snow will also come off the blade faster allowing it to go further sideways.


What he said/\.

Most of the poly plows are significately heavier too.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Sno-Way's poly plows are lighter than the steel ones-12lbs on a 600lb plow. (600 vs 612) Not enough of a difference to matter.


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm.... 

I thought the poly plows were lighter. My mistake.

Why such a difference in price thought, atleast used anyway. Ive seen a couple of poly plows with mounts between 1-2 yrs old little use, going for 1500-1800. Where as steel plows in similar age/condition are selling mid to upper 2k


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

GetMore said:


> Sno-Way's poly plows are lighter than the steel ones-12lbs on a 600lb plow. (600 vs 612) Not enough of a difference to matter.


Snoway's plows are alot lighter compared to some

Snoway 8' poly is 568 stainless is 613

Western's 8' poly is 727 steel is 805

Fisher's 8' steel is 717 stainless is 790

Blizzard 8' steel is 750

Meyer 8' poly is 978 steel is 803

So you're talking 159 or 410 lbs lighter than the other poly plows and 137-192 lbs lighter than the steel.


----------

